# Die Lust am spielen verloren?



## Zephyr (4. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Mich beschäftigt schon seit Monaten die Frage, ob ich einfach generell die Lust am spielen verloren habe, oder einfach nicht die richtigen Spiele finde. 

Mal ein bisschen zur Vorgeschichte. 
Als Konsole hatte ich nur die PS1, ansonsten nichts weiter. War noch nie ein Konsolenfan.
So richtig angefangen zu spielen habe ich mit Unreal Tournament 2k4. Allerdings nur offline, da ich damals nur ein 56k Modem hatte. 2006 bekamen wir dann immerhin eine DSL Light Leitung mit 384kbit/s, mit der ich mich heute noch zufrieden geben muss 
Zu der Zeit habe ich dann auch angefangen Trackmania Nations zu spielen. Das war eines der wenigen Spiele die ganz akzeptabel mit der Leitung online spielbar waren. Bis ca. mitte 2010 hab ich überwiegend TMN gespielt (ich will es nicht "professionell" nennen, aber jedenfalls in einem der drei besten deutschen Clans, weltweit auch nicht ganz so schlecht). Daher hab ich die meiste Zeit, die ich zum spielen hatte, in TMN gesteckt und kaum andere Titel gespielt. Seitdem TMN vorbei ist, hab ich vor allem Fifa und Fußball Manager gespielt. Das spiele ich heute auch noch, aber bei den Spielen ist es ja so, dass man immer und immer wieder das gleiche macht. Ich suche ein bisschen Abwechslung. Probiert habe ich es dann mit den verschiedensten Spieletiteln, wie z.B. Gothic 4, TimeShift, Risen, Skyrim, CoD 4-6 und noch sehr viele mehr, deren Namen ich vergessen habe, da ich sie kaum gespielt habe 

Ausnahmen waren GTA IV und Borderlands im Koop mit nem Kumpel zusammen. Ich muss sagen, dass mir Spiele generell mehr Spaß machen, wenn ich sie nicht alleine spielen muss. Also nicht über Internet, sondern wenn man direkt nebeneinander (gegenüber, übereinander, whatever ) sitzt und zockt. Das ist allerdings nicht so oft und regelmäßig möglich. Ich wohne am Arsch der Welt,  ständiger Auf- und Abbau macht auch nicht so großen Spaß, etc. Und das ist ja wegen der Arbeit auch nur am Wochenende möglich, oder ab und zu im Urlaub, den ich aber lieber anderweitig nutze.

Wenn man keine Lust mehr auf ein Hobby hat und lieber etwas anderes macht, dann ist die Entscheidung ja klar. Aber ich hab echt Lust darauf, wieder mehr zu spielen und auch möglichst viele aktuelle Spiele mit viel Motivation und Spaß durchspielen. Nur fehlt mir die Motivation dazu, die Lust zu bekommen .. oder irgendwie so 
Wenn das allerdings nicht klappt, ist das Geld für die neue Hardware ja mehr oder weniger zum Fenster rausgeschmissen. Wobei Fifa ja auch ein bisschen Leistung braucht, weshalb ich mir die Frage gar nicht stellen musste, ob ich das Geld ausgeben soll. Ich würde das ganze aber auch gerne mehr Ausnutzen. Man kauft ja auch kein 90cm Nudelholz um 'ne Pizza mit 20cm Durchmesser zu backen 

Achso, ich bin 23, habe 2010 angefangen als Anwendungsentwickler zu arbeiten (hat es damit vielleicht etwas zu tun? weniger Zeit zum spielen?) und wohne momentan noch bei meinen Eltern (7km von der Firma entfernt, eine nähere Wohnung gibt es nicht. Umzug lohnt sich momentan einfach nicht, solang ich keine 2 Kinder hab oder so. Und damit wird noch gewartet )



Hat von Euch vielleicht jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen, Tipps oder sonst irgendwas? Wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich zocke derzeitig auch quasi sehr wenig, bei mir ist es DRM und Co was abschreckt sowie Shooter mit dem passenden Ambiente ( bin halt eher WW II Fan ).


----------



## debalz (4. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe das teilweise auch, dann schaue ich mir Lets Play videos oder ähnliches zum animieren an. z.B. bin ich manchmal satt was BF3 angeht, dann sehe ich ein Video wie ein Squad das spiel rockt und ich bekomme wieder Lust zu spielen.Aber ist ja auch nix schlimmes - Buch lesen soll ja für das Gehirn noch besser sein als zocken


----------



## Zephyr (4. Dezember 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Also ich habe das teilweise auch, dann schaue ich mir Lets Play videos oder ähnliches zum animieren an. z.B. bin ich manchmal satt was BF3 angeht, dann sehe ich ein Video wie ein Squad das spiel rockt und ich bekomme wieder Lust zu spielen.Aber ist ja auch nix schlimmes - Buch lesen soll ja für das Gehirn noch besser sein als zocken


 
Dass 24/7 zocken nicht gesund und gut ist, ist ja (hoffentlich) allen klar 
Aber mittlerweile ist es bei mir teilweise so, dass ich die eine oder andere Woche am Stück überhaupt nichts zocke. Es gibt ja jede menge Spieletitel die ich verpasst habe, aber ich will nicht pro Spiel 30-50€ bezahlen, wenn es mir hinterher doch nicht gefällt und ich mal wieder nichts spiele.

Das mit den Lets Play Videos versuch ich mal. Dauert dank der 384kbit/s zwar ein bisschen, aber einen Versucht ists wert


----------



## McLee (4. Dezember 2012)

Hatte das letzten erst mit meinen Bekannten gehabt.

Sind mitte 30 rum, zocken daher schon recht lang ...
Haben uns überlegt, mensch, was haben wir den in den letzten 1-2 Jahren überhaupt gespielt?

Es waren eigentlich nur Mods, Indie Spiele und vll 1 gekauftes Spiel. D3, war auch ein Fehlkauf.

Finde die Spiele die im Moment raus kommen nicht mehr so der Kracher wie früher.
Hast ein Egoshooter durch, kennst eigentlich alle anderen Shooter ebenfalls.
Ein Spiel kommt draus, musst erst mal 1-2 Monate auf Patches warten bis es "fertig" ist.

Der Inhalt von Spielen wird auch immer dünner.
Teilweise nur ein Wochenende Spielspaß dran.

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Konsolen importe  ^^

DRM, Origin ist auch noch die Bestrafung wenn man mal was kaufen möchte.


----------



## debalz (4. Dezember 2012)

> Ausnahmen waren GTA IV und Borderlands im Koop mit nem Kumpel zusammen.


Falls du Borderlands 2 noch nicht angetestet hast - unbedingt nachholen (falls du englisch gut verstehst die englische Version kaufen weil noch witziger)
an dem Koop-Modus könnte sich eigentlich alle Spiele ein Beispiel nehmen!

edit: Planetside 2 soll ja auch ein neues Multiplayergefühl bieten, habs aber noch nicht getestet..


----------



## Zephyr (4. Dezember 2012)

McLee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast ein Egoshooter durch, kennst eigentlich alle anderen Shooter ebenfalls.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Punkt, den ich auch von mir so behaupten kann. Mir fehlt da einfach etwas originelles. Ob ich nun in BF3, CoD Black Ops, CoD MW2 oder sonstwo rumlaufe. Ich hab ne tolle Knarre und erschieße ein paar Leute. Hier und da verstecke ich mich, sniper ein bisschen durch die Gegend oder steche jemanden mit einem Messer ab. Aber das hat man halt alles irgendwie schon mal gesehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, teilweise noch verkappte Konsolensteuerung, Patchorgien und in meinen Augen die recht kurze Spielzeit ( Singleplayer )


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ja flauten sind überall vorhanden.
Auch bein Sport, Kunst oder sonstige Sachen.
Wo man irgendwann mal sagt boa irgendwie hab ich überhaupt keine Lust drauf.

Selbst habe mich ne Zeit lang auch mehr mit meinem zweiten Hobby gekümmert.
Irgendwann nach und nach hatte zocken auch wieder Spaß gemacht.

Was ich sonst auch empfehlen könnte Lets Play selber zu machen auch wenns anfangs schwer ist, bzw man sich dumm vorkommt dabei. 
Wobei bei deiner Internetverbindung dauert der Upload bestimmt auch lange.

Oder vielleicht was Spielen wo man denkt ne sowas Spiel ich doch nicht.
Beispiel bei mir The Walking Dead echt super Spiel bzw viel mehr ne Story machte trozdem Spaß.
Vielleicht lag es auch dran da ich mich mit der Story mehr identifizieren konnte. Da die meisten Spiele sehr plump geworden sind.


----------



## Zephyr (4. Dezember 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Falls du Borderlands 2 noch nicht angetestet hast - unbedingt nachholen (falls du englisch gut verstehst die englische Version kaufen weil noch witziger)
> an dem Koop-Modus könnte sich eigentlich alle Spiele ein Beispiel nehmen!
> 
> edit: Planetside 2 soll ja auch ein neues Multiplayergefühl bieten, habs aber noch nicht getestet..


 
Borderlands 2 hab ich letztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel im Koop angespielt, allerdings nicht sonderlich weit (Lvl 8 etwa). So begeistert waren wir nicht, aber ich will keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen und werde es noch weiter testen 





ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Ich denke ja flauten sind überall vorhanden.
> Auch bein Sport, Kunst oder sonstige Sachen.
> Wo man irgendwann mal sagt boa irgendwie hab ich überhaupt keine Lust drauf.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab auch drei Hobbys, denen ich schon jahrelang nachgehe. Zum einen PC, Gaming, Bildbearbeitung etc, außerdem noch Fußball und das Musizieren  Allesamt mehr oder weniger teure Hobbys, da leidet das Konto 

Lets Play selber machen wäre vielleicht ne möglichkeit, wenn die Leitung besser wäre. Bis ich mal ein 20mb Video hochgeladen habe - Halleluja! 
Das mit den Spielen, die man normalerweise nichtmal testet, ist 'ne gute Idee. Werde ich testen, danke!


----------



## McLee (4. Dezember 2012)

Gaming - Konsole nicht so teuer.
Fußball - ein Ball kostet nicht so viel
Musik - ein Musiker brauch nur seine Stimme ... also umsonst


----------



## AlreadyDead (4. Dezember 2012)

Kommt ja auch nur noch Schrott raus. Was willste da zocken? Früher war man verwöhnt von epischen Blockbustern. Heute ist alles nurnoch Ware vom Fließband, nichts dolles mehr dabei. Nimm's dir nich so zu Herzen, mir is die Lust auf's Zocken auch schon lange vergangen und jetzt zock ich nurnoch alte Spiele nochmal, weil die wirklich nice waren.


----------



## Metalic (4. Dezember 2012)

Mir geht es eigentlich ähnlich. Habe derzeit Urlaub während mein Freundeskreis arbeiten muss und ich sitze rum und langweile mich. Meine sonstigen Hobbys kann ich nicht ausüben, da das Motorradfahren bei Regen und 3°C+ nicht so viel Spaß macht. 
Möchte gerne wenn ich Abends am Rechner sitze was spielen, was mich auch länger fesselt aber irgendwie finde ich nichts. Bei Battlefield 3 ist für mich fast die Luft raus, nachdem man im Rang so weit oben ist, dass man nicht mehr freischalten kann. 
Counter Strike spiele ich auch höchstens 3 Runden, dann vergeht mir die Lust daran. Naja irgendein interessantes Spiel werd ich schon noch finden.

Nun vertreib ich mir erstmal die Zeit in der Stadt mit Weihnachtseinkäufen...


----------



## DrPhysik (4. Dezember 2012)

ich möchte auch mal meine meinung schreiben:

also ich hallte von diesen extremen mainstream anpassungen rein garnichts .

ich spiele zurzeit 1x 2d(terraria),1xf2p(wot),1xgta san andreas-mit mta client


----------



## Optikks (4. Dezember 2012)

mir und meiner frau ging es ähnlich da haben wir dann mal lol angezockt und spielen es bis heute das geht jetzt nen halbes jahr so


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Dezember 2012)

McLee schrieb:
			
		

> Gaming - Konsole nicht so teuer.
> Fußball - ein Ball kostet nicht so viel
> Musik - ein Musiker brauch nur seine Stimme ... also umsonst



Gut das Aufnahmegeräte ja nix kosten.



			
				Zephyr schrieb:
			
		

> Borderlands 2 hab ich letztes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel im Koop angespielt, allerdings nicht sonderlich weit (Lvl 8 etwa). So begeistert waren wir nicht, aber ich will keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen und werde es noch weiter testen



Wenn man weiter kommt wird witziger der Anfang ist leicht öde und zu einfach.
Die DLC's kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.

Captain Scarlett's hat mehr Tiefgang sofern Borderlands sowas überhaupt besitzt. 
Und Mister Torgue's DLC hat 0 Sinn massig dumme Sprüche und EXPLOSIONEN.

Spiele Borderlands allerdings NUR mit Kumpels alleine ist das nur halb so gut.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Dezember 2012)

Mir gehts fast gleich wie dir. In BF3 spiele ich jetz im Clan und ESL und auch Turniere und mich motiviert das sehr. Außerdem hab ich so Spiele wie Stalker die immer gehen. Aber ich denke das wir auch einfach älter werden und wir merken dass nicht alles was glänzt Gold ist. Wirklich gute Spiele die auf Monate motivieren sind selten.Sonst geh Wow suchten


----------



## Zephyr (4. Dezember 2012)

McLee schrieb:


> Gaming - Konsole nicht so teuer.
> Fußball - ein Ball kostet nicht so viel
> Musik - ein Musiker brauch nur seine Stimme ... also umsonst


 
Wie ZeroX360 schon anmerkte, ist das nicht so einfach 
Gaming - Konsole: kann man so machen.
Fußball - ein Ball: Das Spielen ist ja nicht das kostspielige (außerdem braucht man noch ein Paar Schuhe ). Vor allem Stadionbesuche mit langer Anreise, Trikots, etc. sind da das eigentlich teure für mich.
Musik - Stimme: Ich singe (zum Glück) nicht, da ich das nicht kann  es ist die Gitarre. Anfangs reicht da eine 20€ Klampfe von Aldi, aber je länger man spielt, desto bessere Klangqualität möchte man haben. Und da reicht auch eine 100€ E-Gitarre nicht mehr aus. Dazu kommen noch Verstärker, Effektgeräte, Aufnahmegeräte und so weiter, und so fort  Aber ich denke Du hast Deinen Beitrag auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint 

Borderlands 2 werd ich mir auf jeden Fall noch vornehmen. Im Multiplayer über Internet kann ich das knicken, notfalls also im Singleplayer


@Optikks: League of Legends hab ich auch hin und wieder gespielt, aber mittlerweile reizt das auch nicht mehr. Zum Teil auch, weil die alte 3vs3-Map weg ist. (Steinigt mich nicht, aber ich mag die 5vs5 nicht sooo gerne )


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Dezember 2012)

Kann sonst noch Smite empfehlen sowas ähnliches wie League of Legends nur als im Third Person.
Was auch ne ganz nette Abwechslung ist.

Ansonst Interesse an dem DOTA 2 Key? Hab noch einen unbenutzten rumfliegen. 

Wobei das auch wieder rausfällt wegen der Internet Geschichte.
Weiß ja nicht wie schlimm das am "laggen" ist.

Ansonst ja "ältere" Spiele rauskramen auch die du verpasst hast wenn sie dich noch interessieren.
Bei Ebay findest du das ein oder andere schon sehr günstig. 
Kaufe mir selber auch fast nie Spiele zum Release da oft das Spiel vermiest wird.
Beispiel durch Bugs, keine Erreichbarkeit der Server und balance Probleme.
Da jedes Spiel eigentlich nur noch ne Alpha/Beta ist.


----------



## Zephyr (4. Dezember 2012)

Also League of Legends lief ganz ordentlich, wenn sonst niemand etwas im Internet gemacht hat. Dota 2 würde ich gern mal testen, falls du den Key über hast  der Download wird zwar ein bisschen dauern, aber das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Flaute bei der Motivation kenne ich sehr gut, allerdings nur bei neueren Spielen. Aus dem Grund kaufe ich seit ein paar Jahren schon kaum mehr neue Spiele, schon gar keine "AAA" Spiele mehr. Ab und zu kommt ein Indiespiel ins Haus weil die einfach noch was anderes können als den üblichen einen-an-der-Hand-führender-Einheitsbrei. Außer Dragon Age, Drakensang, King's Bounty und The Witcher habe ich in den Letzten Jahren wohl kein AAA Titel mehr gekauft.

Hier sehe ich auch einen der großen Vorteile von Nintendo: Sie schaffen es, genug zu ändern, dass eine Spieleserie nicht zu repetitiv wird, allerdings auch ausreichend wenig, um Fans nicht zu verärgern. Ahnliches gilt auch für Paradox Interactive mit ihren Hearts of Iron/Victoria/Europa Universalis/Crusader Kings spieleserien, die gezielt ihre Spiele verbessern und auch auf die Fanbase achten, sowie Modding ausdrücklich unterstützen.

Dass mich so wenig auf dem klassischen Spielemarkt anspricht, erklärt wohl auch meine Begeisterung übers Crowdfounding, weil dadurch Spiele entwickelt werden, die mir gefallen und die kein klassischer Publisher je durchgewunken hätte.


----------



## Angie2012 (5. Dezember 2012)

Geht mir echt genauso wie dir.

Bin von Beruf Verkäufer , auch 23 jahre alt und das Leben ist nun mal wichtiger und man hat auch ( Leider ) nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum Zocken.
Die aktuellen Spiele reizen mich auch nicht mehr,  sind fast alles hirnverblödete Dauerballer Games mit Moorhuhn Charackter die ihr Geld auch nicht Wert sind !

Aber auch bei mir stellt sich die Lustlosigkeit ein.

Es gab früher Spiele wie : Doom 3 , Ghotik 2 , Need dor Speed , Medal of Honor ,Crysis ... die man früher wie beklopt Tausendmal durchgespielt hat und Heute , im späteren Leben, ist einfach nicht mehr die Zeit dafür da !
Der Arbeit, Familie, sonstige Tätigkeiten und und und... 
Du findest einfach nicht mehr die Zeit dafür.

Ich habe selbst viele Spiele ( ungefähr 80 Stück ) und 31 Stück sind STEAM Spiele. 
Und wenn ich von der Arbeit komme Spiele ich auch nur noch MehrSpieler wie: cod BO 1, Day of defeat source und das wars.
Singleplayer habe ich zur Zeit wieder die Alten Games angefangen wie;  Quake 4 , Return to Castle WolfenStein, Half-Life 2 und The Witcher. 
Ich knalle mein Interne 2 TB Platte auch nicht mehr mit alle Games zu.
Die paar Games die ich jetzt drauf hab mit denen bin ich glücklich und weiß mich auch damit zu unterhalten, auch  wenn ich die schon Tausendmal gespielt habe.
Die Älteren Games machen mir übrigens mehr Spaß als die neueren.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann dir Starcraft 2 online empfehlen.

Error 404 : Real Life not found, zumindest bei mir


----------



## Zephyr (6. Dezember 2012)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Kann dir Starcraft 2 online empfehlen.
> 
> Error 404 : Real Life not found, zumindest bei mir


 
Online fällt wegen DSL Light vermutlich flach  nur in Ausnahmefällen funktioniert ein Spiel online problemlos bei mir.

Hab mir jetzt vorgenommen bis Crysis 3 rauskommt, die ersten Teile noch mal durchzuspielen. Mal sehen, wie motiviert ich dazu bin und ob ich das überhaupt durchziehe.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. Dezember 2012)

Hmm auf Crysis hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock um zu sehen wie s mit meiner heutigen Hardware läuft.

Um erhlich zu sein ich weis garnicht was ich zuerst spielen soll da liegen noch Spiele im Schrank und ich komm einfach nicht dazu,

obwohl ich fast 24/7 am Rechner bin, ausser Arbeit halt


----------



## Scroll (6. Dezember 2012)

Starcraft 2 kann ich dir auch offline empfehlen gegen die ki zu spielen, macht mir eine menge spaß, erinnert mich an c&c alarmstufe rot/age of empires 1-3, hab das fruher auch stundenlang gegen die ki gezockt und hat einfach spaß gemacht


----------



## Fuzetsu (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir schaut es so aus, dass ich ebenfalls die Lust verloren habe, ich aber eigentlich eine Menge an Games habe und auch ansich zocken möchte. Aber unterbewusst scheint es mir zu assig zu sein oder so. Ich habe viel Zeit, da ich Geringverdiener bin und dementsprechend nur 4-5 Stunden am Tag Arbeite, meistens sogar weniger. Jedenfalls sollte es mehr sein, sagt mein Unterbewusstsein... und wiederum ist mir maximale Freizeit lieber, als übertrieben Kohle zu scheffeln. Dank so Seiten wie chillmo.com geb ich auch keine Unsummen für Games aus und hab trotzdem ne ansehnliche Sammlung. Vielleicht faszinieren mich Games nicht mehr, geht es ja oft nurnoch um Pixel, Polygone und Verkaufszahlen. Vielleicht brauche ich mehr Ausgleich - Sport, Feiern, etc. denn wenn ich mal Fußball noch miteinbeziehe, habe ich ansonsten kein weiteres Hobby.


----------



## Shona (7. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn kaum Lust habe schaue ich was GOG.com für alte Klassiker hat (die ich noch nicht gekauft habe) und hol mir diese.
Da diese auch noch DRM frei sind muss ich mich auch nicht mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz rumärgern und nur runterladen und installiern


----------



## Fexzz (8. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin 20 Jahre alt, überhaupt kein Shooter Freund und hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch so ein kleines "Down" was Lust beim Zocken und so anging.

Aber dann bin ich angefangen, und hab einfach mal Spiele gespielt, die sich interessant anhörten und hab weniger auf die Grafik geachtet und seitdem hab ich immer was zum zocken.

Im Moment zum Beispiel zocke ich "Dwarf Fortress" (dürfte einigen bestimmt geläufig sein) und das Spiel hat mich voll in seinen Bann gezogen. Auf dem ersten Blick denkt man nur "Uff, was ist denn das?" , aber schaut man sich das ganze genauer an kann man dahinter eines der komplexesten Spiele ever finden.

Leider hat das Spiel eine ziemliche Lern-Klippe, aber wer dran bleibt wird hart belohnt! Ich kanns nur empfehlen, ich spiel das nun täglich so eine Stunde - 90 Minuten und hab sehr viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die Lust am spielen vor ca. 2 Jahren das erste mal verloren. Hielt aber nur so 6 Monate. 
6 Monate später war es wieder so weit, seit 1 Jahr clean. 
Seit dem auch auf Linux als Daily Driver umgestiegen (vorher habe ich immer nur zum hacken o.ä umgeloggt).

Außerdem bin ich old school fan, finde alle aktuellen spiele releases für den arsch. 

Werde wohl nicht zurück kehren. Sniff.


----------



## Ben_kwai (10. Dezember 2012)

Hatte auch schon so eine Phase die ging zwei Jahre aber heute habe ich einen guten Weg gefunden nicht zuviel Spielen das die Frau nicht böse wird und wenn einem langweilig wird dann schaue ich mir Videos an über das Spiel oder rede mit meinem Bruder drüber.

Civilisation 5 geht immer und das Stunden lang


----------

